# Sketches?



## Spuzzi

I'll do drawing of your pet if you want me to. Then you can use it as a siggy or such. I really love drawing and painting. Do not expect amazing things, but I will post some that I have done before of other types of animals.  I'll do anything.  All I need is an image of your pet (post it on this thread) , and your e-mail.  

Hayley


----------



## Zalensia

[email protected]


----------



## Spuzzi

ooooh! Yay!  I'll have it done by about 5 tonight (it's 12.00 here now.  Your cat is incredibly cute!


----------



## Zalensia

awwww thanks hehe.
Thats screech when she was a kitten.


----------



## Spuzzi

OK, I'll put "Screech" on the sketch. she is SOOOO cute! I showed my mum, not an active cat-lover, and she fell in love with her! Is he a calico?


----------



## Zalensia

nope tortie cause all her colours are blurred together, a calico is more like patches.


----------



## Spuzzi

awww! I've got the pic, but I have to download it.  I also did a painting of her, because she's a really cute subject!  I'll give you both.


----------



## Zalensia

oh nice


----------



## Spuzzi

hehehe :lol:


----------



## coaster

Spuzzi said:


> and your e-mail. Hayley


Just a caution to anyone who reads this -- recommend exchanging email addresses by pm only. Posting an email in plain text in a publicly viewable post can result in that email address being harvested by a spammer's bot.  

(This has nothing to do with the Cat Forum; that caution is true for any publicly viewable web page)


----------



## Zalensia

hotmail is my spam account


----------



## Megan1216

Tim does have a point.


----------



## Zalensia

yes I know he does, which is why I used my spam account, and why I let him know thats what I did. I tend to ignore all emails in that account unless I am expecting one.


----------



## coaster

The caution wasn't for Zalensia, who is very aware of how spammers get their email addresses, but for others, who don't know, who might read the thread and think that Spuzzi wanted members to post their email addresses in this thread for her.


----------



## Zalensia

Good point, thankyou for making everyone aware tim


----------



## Spuzzi

Yes, good point tim. I ocld always exchange the pics by PM. It's just a lot less hassle if you do it by E-MAIL


----------



## morea

are you going to post the sketch? I'd love to see it!

such an adorable kitten!


----------



## Spuzzi

I probably can't get it up until tomorrow becasue I need to prepare for upcoming exams...how I even made time to come onto the forum today? Search me. I'm pretty proud of it though. Agreed, gorgeous kitty


----------



## Zalensia

Screech is blushing hehe


----------



## coaster

Spuzzi said:


> ...how I even made time to come onto the forum today? Search me.


Hey, that's the spirit!! You'll make Cat Addict all right!! Here....I'll give you a field promotion:








Hee Hee!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Spuzzi

LOL! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Spuzzi

Lookie! FINALLY I MANAGED TO GET IT UP! (but I decided to use my camera instead!)







So here it is!


----------



## Zalensia

:thumb 
Very nice


----------



## Spuzzi

thanksies!


----------

